# what to feed springtails??



## chondro1

Just trying to find out what everyone is feeding their springtails, I've been feeding them with brewers yeast is their anything better for them?

thanks
Mike


----------



## audioandroid

fish food seems to work very well.


----------



## marcop

I use dry bakers yeat...works very well. But you have to open the cultures the day after to let escape any co2. My springatils reproduce and grow very fast on it.

Take care Marco


----------



## 955i

I feed my cultures fish flake and the gut loader powder for crickets.


----------



## dragonfrog

When I have springtails!!!
I feed them brown or white rice, fish food flakes, brewers yeast, or cucumber peels. Sometimes crushed macaroni. They seem to like the fish food flakes best.
If you are raising the springtails in a soil mix, be careful because the rice will start to grow!!


----------



## Michael Shrom

I use bakers yeast or salmon pellets.


----------



## chondro1

thanks for all the replys

Mike


----------



## katie30040

*food for springtails*

Ed's Fly Meat at http://www.edsflymeat.com sells springtail food. It has mold inhibitor in it. My springtails have been breeding and eating like crazy since i started feeding them Ed's mix.


----------



## dragonfrog

I wonder why it has mold inhibitor in it, my understanding is that springtails eat the mold.


----------



## Dendromad

Hi, if you guys have it over there, a lot of people in UK, myself included, use ReadyBrek porridge/Instant oat cereal (or similar). It is great for springtail cultures! I used to use fish flakes then started to use this and cultures are I'd say twice as productive and last for a lot longer. Ive had some of my cultures for over 2 years and they show no signs of stopping!


----------



## dragonfrog

Never hear of it. I wonder if we have something comparable?


----------



## Dendromad

found this site that sell it in states http://www.ukgoods.com/readybrek-p-188.html

Sorry couldn't get onto readybrek site for nutritional info.


----------



## kj

As dendromad said i also use readybrek :wink:


----------



## insularexotics

Gerber Baby food oatmeal is Da Bomb! Great production, easy, cheap and readily available.


----------



## Ryan

Fsih food flakes, loads of it.


----------



## xfrogx

insularexotics said:


> Gerber Baby food oatmeal is Da Bomb! Great production, easy, cheap and readily available.



how much do you use in a new culture?


----------



## insularexotics

I culture in sphagnum peat in 32 oz insect cups. I cover the surface of the substrate with oatmeal flakes and moisten until it looks mushy. Probably 1-3 tsp.
Rich


----------

